# feel like giving up



## katenreb (Oct 3, 2010)

I am starting to feel like we should give up hope   we've been looking for a donor for a while and getting no where, I am sure most men take one look at the fact that all ready have kids and move on, we don't have endless money to pay at a sperm bank but children our lives, we spend every day looking after other peoples, and we've just found out that one of the girls that works with us is expecting which was unplanned. I hate the fact that been lesbian has taken the chance of that happening away from us. I would give any thing to see my partner pregnant.


----------



## Pinktink (Dec 17, 2008)

Sorry didn't want to read and run...    

we found the whole process so hard but went down the anon donor route. 

good luck xx


----------



## b&amp;l (Oct 8, 2009)

Didn't want to read n run either

Your time will come, thinking of you x


----------



## tony803 (Jan 18, 2010)

Hi, Dont give up hope a work colleague who was in the same situation as you was talking to my wife failing to find a donor, my wife put my name foreward that was 2 years ago now we are expecting a bundle of joy in april
so it can happen, just keep focused and keep putting feelers out so people know you are looking for a donor,
good luck,
Tony.


----------



## Bethany915 (Aug 1, 2010)

Hi Katenreb

Have you tried looking on-line for a donor? I found mine through "Free Sperm Donors Worldwide":

http://www.free-sperm-donations.com/

I'm sure there are other similar web-sites out there as well.

You do have to interview lots of "candidates" - in my experience there is a sizeable proportion of men on such sites who are not genuine about being a donor. But if you stick at it, you will find a good one before too long ...

Good luck 

B xx

/links


----------



## katenreb (Oct 3, 2010)

Thank you all for the support, i just feel like we're fighting such a up hill struggle. people look at us and cant understand why we would want more children, but we do. we don't even know many men our line of work means we don't really work with any and so its the internet for us but i don't even get any emails back because why would anyone want to help us. people don't understand it would mean every thing to have a baby with rebecca to see her carry our child give birth to it and to watch a child grow.


----------



## southern_angel (Jun 16, 2008)

Hi Katenreb, 

Don't give up   Have you tried FSD? Or  Co-Parent Match. com. I have heard good things about Tadpole Donations as well. 

Sending lots of     

Angel


----------



## Strawbs78 (Jun 3, 2008)

Hope you are ok... Have you tried the links the girls have posted? WE tried once in 2008 and then the recession hit and we stopped at the clinic.. we have only just started again this year with a donor off a site.. It can be quite daunting but we have found someone that is great and is completely tested and has great mobility.. Obviously all it costs is the cost of the hotels each month (we see him 2 -3 nights a month so £300)..

Its not been successful us thus far but we are on our 4th try right now and hopeful.. I know what you mean about the other people being preggas as literally Ive got about 7 friends who are now pregnant and it is very hard to not despair and feel left behind and also that it will never happen but we just need to keep trying..

Pay the £40 signing fee and the £20 a month to http://www.free-sperm-donations.com/members/ and it could change your life. that is what we are hopign it will do for us..

good luck xx


----------

